# RARE: 1989 Fender Deluxe American Standard Strat in Graffiti Yellow



## MarkThiel (May 6, 2016)

Wow, this is an incredibly rare gem (sure to be quite the collectible with time).

Some history...

_In 1989, Fender introduced Deluxe American Standard Strat, and discontinued them in 1990. It is estimated that only 400 instruments were produced (making this Graffiti Yellow version even more obscure!) These strats came with all the features of a Strat Plus, including gold lace sensors but no locking tuners or roller nut._

More details: VERY RARE 1989 Fender American Deluxe Standard Stratocaster Graffiti Yellow RARE


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You have to post a price in your listing - I don't think you're able to just link to another listing for the gear in question. GLWS!


----------



## MarkThiel (May 6, 2016)

Budda said:


> You have to post a price in your listing - I don't think you're able to just link to another listing for the gear in question. GLWS!


Sure thing, added to copy. Cheers!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well it would also be nice if it was posted in the for sale forum


----------



## MarkThiel (May 6, 2016)

davetcan said:


> Well it would also be nice if it was posted in the for sale forum


Yeah, I was more sharing due to the wow factor of such a rare find, versus intent to sell. Happy to move this elsewhere, if preferred ...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

MarkThiel said:


> Yeah, I was more sharing due to the wow factor of such a rare find, versus intent to sell. Happy to move this elsewhere, if preferred ...


Nope, it's fine here as long as it's not you selling it  We're always on the lookout for good stuff. I got thrown by Budda asking you to post a price, which you don't need to do in this particular forum, only in the for sale forums.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

And here I was thinking it was in the FS forum. Oops!


----------



## MarkThiel (May 6, 2016)

Budda said:


> And here I was thinking it was in the FS forum. Oops!


All good! Now if only I could scrape together a quick $2K and buy it myself


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

MarkThiel said:


> All good! Now if only I could scrape together a quick $2K and buy it myself


Personally I wouldn't pay that much. If there were proper documentation that it was collectible and there was the market for it, perhaps. But there's a lot of short run guitars out there - and they sell for the same as their regular counterparts.

Graffiti Yellow is one of my favourite Fender colours though. It's a warmoth plan I've had for a while.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Notwithstanding how common or not grafitti yellow is, I dont think these guitars are that rare. Like you said it's a strat plus without a roller nut and locking tuners...... 
I have seen more than one in my small corner of the world and was offered a sunburst one in a trade last year. He actually thought it was a strat plus.
Cool looking guitar though


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

...and also there are two of them for sale on reverb in grafitti yellow ... that accounts for 2 0f the rumored 10 in that color 

Fender Stratocaster Deluxe 1989 Graffiti Yellow


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

sorry this topic really interests me... Here is another one for sale local to me that he says is a 97 Lace PUs, no roller or locking tuners...hmmmm

1997 USA Fender Stratocaster Deluxe with lace sensor pickups | guitars | Cole Harbour | Kijiji


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll stick with my '89 Ultra


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

davetcan said:


> I'll stick with my '89 Ultra


No Dave, you should sell it. Nudge nudge, wink, wink, say no more, say no more.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I cant see that being worth even 1/2 of that asking. Interesting tidbit and colour, but I dont think it's enough to warrant the cake, nor will it ever be. I have an 87 Std. Still not worth as much as I paid new, and its dead mint and rare colour too


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Scotty said:


> I cant see that being worth even 1/2 of that asking. Interesting tidbit and colour, but I dont think it's enough to warrant the cake, nor will it ever be. I have an 87 Std. Still not worth as much as I paid new, and its dead mint and rare colour too


. If its dead mint I will give you what you paid new.........Im serious actually


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

StratCat said:


> No Dave, you should sell it. Nudge nudge, wink, wink, say no more, say no more.


The cost would be "prohibitive"


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Pedro-x said:


> . If its dead mint I will give you what you paid new.........Im serious actually


As tempting as that is, I have promised it to my son.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Well I guess there is no harm in asking what an 87 cost new. I seem to recall about $700...?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Pedro-x said:


> Well I guess there is no harm in asking what an 87 cost new. I seem to recall about $700...?


No harm at all. IIRC, it was just about $950 with case and taxes in. I was not a strong negotiator back then and I probably overpaid. Same case as the one in the ad. 

You know, I could not gel with the thing for years after I switched to a humbucker equipped guitar. Thanks to members here who suggested switching to a tube amp and an EP Booster, I love it. I keep it a half step down which I think helps too.


sorry to hijack the tread if I did


----------



## Sweeney7 (Mar 10, 2014)

For those interested this guitar just sold on eBay for $1000. I considered bidding myself because I love the colour, but got busy and forgot.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

That's a head scratcher for me, but hopefully the new owner loves it.
Im with scotty...."rare" means little to me, unless whatever makes it rare also makes it "awesome". bile yellow on an '80s guitar doesn't do it for me.
ymmv


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't see it as being a highly sought after guitar now or in twenty years myself.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Diablo said:


> That's a head scratcher for me, but hopefully the new owner loves it.
> Im with scotty...."rare" means little to me, unless whatever makes it rare also makes it "awesome".* bile yellow* on an '80s guitar doesn't do it for me.
> ymmv


"Bile Yellow". That's exactly the first thing that crossed my mind when I saw it. I couldn't stand having that in my home if someone gave it to me.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the colour myself, but think it could look better with a black pickguard and pups. The contrast of white and black plus the colour of the floor all combine to make it look worse (IMO)


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I actually think it looks better with the absence of white. Like A 68 Charger with black vinyl roof, or a Z28...ok, not quite, but an improvement


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Sweeney7 said:


> For those interested this guitar just sold on eBay for $1000. I considered bidding myself because I love the colour, but got busy and forgot.


Was that 1k US or CDN? If CDN I think someone got a good deal.


----------



## Sweeney7 (Mar 10, 2014)

CDN


----------



## Rayj (Dec 27, 2019)

Also, the '89 Strat Plus(like all Plus guitars) did not have string trees. That's always the tip off
when looking for the '89 "American Deluxe", which is a better guitar than the "Plus" model anyway, 
especially if you switch out the Lace pickups(too dull) and put in *Fat 50's. 
(But store away the Lace pickups in case you go insane and sell it! )  
*


----------

